# Incorrect BBCHD listings - TiVo is OK



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There are time errors and a big gap on BBC-HD EPG from just after midnight.

But hang on - its only wrong on the Sky+ EPG. TiVo is correct.

Can it be that Sky has EPG problems too - surely not?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

One of my Tivos is missing some BBC listing EG Strictly Come Dancing and the Impressions show for tonight have had to set a manual to catch Strictly on the new Tivo that was installed Thursday,


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> One of my Tivos is missing some BBC listing EG Strictly Come Dancing and the Impressions show for tonight..


No such problems here, Richard. Sorry!



> ..have had to set a manual to catch Strictly on the new Tivo that was installed Thursday,


Three days should be enough to get the correct data downloaded


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> No such problems here, Richard. Sorry!
> 
> Three days should be enough to get the correct data downloaded


Just checked and it seems that nothing about Strictly for tomorrow appears on BBC.

Also it seems like there are other gaps in the guide for other channels all about the 18:30 to 20:00 times.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Weird. Must be a local (to you) problem as my schedule's all correct here.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Weird. Must be a local (to you) problem as my schedule's all correct here.


Mine is Ok on my original 1TB Tivo just missing bits on my 2nd Tivo 500gb hoping that it will sort itself out on the next download


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Clearly not an isolated problem http://community.virginmedia.com/t5...ide-were-all-TBA-last-night/m-p/813765#M26380

I have tried the manual connection and download but still missing chunks of EPG


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I was expecting a huge long thread and what did I get? *One* post!! I feel cheated 

Also, did you read ozsat's answer?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Also, did you read ozsat's answer?


I have now but it isn't relevant as my problem is the missing chunks of EPG across more than BBC channels and some of it is for today EG nothing showing for Strictly but the rest of tonights schedule on BBC1 OK.

I will check again tomorrow after another download


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Now OK resorted to clear & delete programme info and new download of EPG.
Now fully populated.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

OzSat said:


> There are time errors and a big gap on BBC-HD EPG from just after midnight.
> 
> But hang on - its only wrong on the Sky+ EPG. TiVo is correct.
> 
> Can it be that Sky has EPG problems too - surely not?


Just after midnight on the day the clocks change .... surely we weren't about to resurrect that old faithful "can TiVo handle the clocks changing" thread again!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

No - my main point is really:
TiVo is new and has its problems.
But Sky is old and has the same problems.

Sky's latest HD1TB update seems to be causing problems for lot of viewers.

Find a series link that doesn't work on TiVo - and I'll find one on Sky that doesn't work.

Find a guide error on TiVo - I'll find one on Sky.

Both are very good and you'll never get then 100%.

But is annoys me why people say "Sky can do it - why can't TiVo?"


----------

